# Can't open terminal



## jstorimer (Dec 12, 2008)

I think I may have done a stupid thing.

I wanted to be able to start a program from the terminal so I just what I thought was the binary into the /bin/bash folder of my OS X install.

Now when I try to open my terminal I get this:

```
dyld: Library not loaded: @loader_path/../Frameworks/Sparkle.framework/Versions/A/Sparkle
  Referenced from: /bin/bash
  Reason: image not found
/bin/bash ; exit;

[Process completed]
```
The program in question is gitx if that makes a difference.
Now I can't open a terminal, or /bin/bash or bin/tcsh or any of those and I can't seem to get at the /bin/bash folder (if that is even a folder!)
Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2008)

/bin/bash isn't a directory.  It's a file -- more specifically, the bash shell.

/bin is a directory.

bash is a file in that directory.

If you copied something over the bash file in the /bin directory, then that's why your terminal doesn't work anymore.  Unless you removed the whole /bin directory.  You'd have to tell us what's there and what's not.

Do this: from the Finder, from the "Go" menu, select "Go to Folder" and type "/bin" at the folder prompt.  Post a screenshot or list what you find in the resulting Finder window, or, in the case of an error message when trying to go there, post the text of the error message verbatim.


----------



## jstorimer (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I attached a screenshot.


----------



## jstorimer (Dec 12, 2008)

Interestingly enough. I am able to run single commands by clicking Shell => Run Command from the Terminal menu.

If I 
	
	



```
cat /bin/bash
```
 it looks like there is the usual garbage text but there is also some random plain text mixed in that mentions gitx, the program I was attempting to copy.

Could it be a simple case of replacing my /bin/bash file with a fresh one? And where is the best place to get this?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2008)

You can use a program called "Pacifist" to extract a number of different things from the install packages located on your Mac OS X Install CD/DVD.

I would think that the bash executable would be located in the "BSD Subsystem" (or similarly named) install package.

And yeah, it looks like you've borked your bash executable.


----------



## jstorimer (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome! It worked.
Thank you for your help and quick replies.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 12, 2008)

Glad to hear it's sorted for you!


----------

